# Silverleaf and RCI Program (Diamond?)



## AcesFull (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been absent from these forums for a while, but TUG has always been a great resource or me, and I'm now trying to help my in-laws. They went to a Silverleaf presentation in Palestine, TX, and ended up buying a bi-annual week for $9000. The main reasons they chose to purchase is they liked the perks in Texas (where we live) and the 'RCI Progam'. I don't know exactly what the name for this program is, but they told me they pay $199 and can request weeks from RCI, without depositing their own week.

I'm assuming that Silverleaf is using unused space-banked weeks and putting in a exchange request on these banked weeks when someone in the 'program' asks for a week. Is that how this 'program' works? If so, I'm assuming that my FIL's desire to mostly go to the Florida Panhandle will be hard to meet. (We own at Landmark PCB and they've used it a couple of times.) Since the weeks in the spacebank, probably can't/won't pull that well...or will they? 

They have until Thursday to back out, and I'm trying to convince them to do so, but I'm not entirely sure what all the salesman told them about this RCI program and how it works, so I'm having trouble getting them to understand my concerns. 

Comments from anyone with experience with this program and how it works would be greatly appreciated! 

Chris Mc


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi
Owning one week with Silverleaf does not put you in as a Diamond Club Member.  You must own two weeks.  The Sales people have been saying that the Diamond Club program is suppose to give you better trading with RCI even if you have a blue week but I have yet to hear of anyone claim that it has.

$9,000 for EOY is way too much and they should RECIND. Weeks can be purchased resale for lots less.

Never heard of the $199 purchase with RCI except for getting Last Calls on unwanted excess inventory that RCI offers to any RCI member. Don't know what this salesguy was telling them. 

Silverleaf's unused units go into the Bonus Program which is great if you live near Silverleaf Resorts.  It allows you to book 3 nights, Sunday thru Thursday no charge and Friday and Saturday for $39/nt. Requests can only be made two weeks in advance in your own color time or less.  

As far as Florida Panhandle, that is a hard trade.  I have pulled Landmark a few times but off season.


----------



## AcesFull (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply!

I'm familiar with the Last Calls (I just did one with my family for spring break, actually!  ), but it does NOT sound like this program is a Last Call thing, though.

According to my MIL, they have to call this rep with their top 2 dates and locations and the $199 fee, and he will handle the request. So, it sounds to me like he's doing an 'exchange' behind the scenes... that's why I was thinking maybe they were using excess space-banked units. 

They only bought one week but this "RCI Program" was an add-on, I think.
When my FIL mentioned that he'd like to go to the Florida Panhandle, the salesman said something like, " Oh... well, you'll want our RCI Program then...".  Unfortunately, they are a couple hours away, so I can't easily see their paperwork to see what they bought. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 27, 2006)

Have no idea what this guy was giving them.   I just saw a Villages week on Bidshares for June starting bid is $750 and 50 min left to go.

Try posting this question over on our Yahoo Silverleaf Group
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Silverleaf_Timeshare_Owners/


----------



## AcesFull (Mar 27, 2006)

Seperate question, do you have to purchase through Silverleaf to get access to the bonus program? My MIL is really sold on the free nights and cheap weekends they could have in Texas... but for the $9000 price, I'm not sure it's worth it...


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 27, 2006)

AcesFull said:
			
		

> Seperate question, do you have to purchase through Silverleaf to get access to the bonus program? My MIL is really sold on the free nights and cheap weekends they could have in Texas... but for the $9000 price, I'm not sure it's worth it...




Yes, you have to be a Silverleaf Owner and you can only get Bonus Time in the same color time or less than you own.


----------



## AcesFull (Mar 27, 2006)

Sure, an owner, but does it HAVE to be bought through Silverleaf?

Or can you buy a resale and get access to the same bonus program?

From your email in the Yahoo Group, I'm guessing it's the latter...

Sorry for monopolizing your time today, but the rescind clock is ticking! 

CCM


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 27, 2006)

AcesFull said:
			
		

> Sure, an owner, but does it HAVE to be bought through Silverleaf?
> 
> Or can you buy a resale and get access to the same bonus program?
> 
> ...




That is correct.  It should transfer as Bonus Time on resales.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 27, 2006)

*Silverleaf*

I find it hard to believe that anyone from Silverleaf would distort the facts or bend the truth.


Repeat after me----- R E S C I N D!!!


----------



## slabeaume (Mar 28, 2006)

Do they have right of first refusal on Silverleaf resales?  It seems like a lot of the cheap resales that have been on Ebay are now being bought up by the resorts (many who before Jan. 2006 didn't excercise their right).  The winning bidder has to pay the closing costs and wait a couple months to get it back while the resort ends up buying back the week.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 28, 2006)

slabeaume said:
			
		

> Do they have right of first refusal on Silverleaf resales?  It seems like a lot of the cheap resales that have been on Ebay are now being bought up by the resorts (many who before Jan. 2006 didn't excercise their right).  The winning bidder has to pay the closing costs and wait a couple months to get it back while the resort ends up buying back the week.




I have never heard of this or anyone mentioning it. How do you know they are being bought up by the Resort?


----------



## AcesFull (Mar 29, 2006)

I appreciate everyone's input, but I was not able to get them to rescind. I think they mistook my reaction to their purchase as telling them not to purchase at Silverleaf, instead of me trying to get them what they wanted at a better price. 

Hopefully, they can/will enjoy their purchase and at some point they will understand that you can't believe/trust the salemen on anything they say....

CCM


----------



## Jimster (Mar 29, 2006)

*Silverleaf*

I can tell you that won't be participating in Points for Deposit until Silverleaf finds a way to extract more money from them.  BTW as soon as Silverleaf does find a way to extract more money, they will have an owners meeting in their area.  My advice is to tell them not to buy anything at the owners meeting because nothing that is presented will be worth a further investment in Silverleaf.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 29, 2006)

The things which Silverleaf told your in laws was not the truth!!  Please tell them to rescind.  $9000 is way too much to pay for what they're getting. Have them ask here themselves. If they are determined to buy, they can always get the same deal next month. 

Rescind

Good Luck


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Recind!!*

Chris,
Have they read this forum and the Yahoo Group?  They have one more day left to "Recind".


----------



## Texasbelle (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like too much for EOY.  Silverleaf resales should be way cheaper.  If your FIL wants Florida panhandle, he would be better served by buying there [resale].  We don't own there now, but sold a unit in Panama City Beach for about $3000 and that was an every year.  It was a one bedroom and traded for 2 bedroom.  We have kept our Silverleaf because we use the Endless Escapes [now Bonus Time] and we could never sell for anywhere near the money we have "invested".


----------

